# Working Holiday in Ireland



## MHX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm considering applying for a Working Holiday Authorisation (WHA) to travel and work in Ireland in 2019. I'm currently living in Australia and eligible to apply for this authorisation for 1 year.

The department of foreign affairs website states this authorisation is suitable for casual work and a maximum period of 6 months with any one employer but I'm not sure if other types of employment are allowed. 

Is it possible to work in full time permanent or freelance roles under this scheme? Are agencies and employers allowed and willing to offer such roles to applicants under this scheme?

I work in the civil engineering industry so casual roles are hard to find in my line of work.

Would love to hear from aussies currently living and working in Ireland under this scheme that can assist!

Thanks in advance.


----------

